# do any of yall



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

actally hunt with shotguns for squrills and rabbits cause all i hear about id pellet guns


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep! #6 shot


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

410 with birdshot works great when all I want is a quick and easy meal. Other than that it's .22lr for me.


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

i got the ol 12 ga with 7 1/2 s

YEHAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

16 ga and 20 or .22 mags


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Gray, why do you use .22 mags for squirrels? I'm just curious, they're kind of expensive to shoot, imo.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I am probably going to use one for rabbits. Our .22 isn't very useful past 20 yards because it has no scope and I can't get the sights in the right spot. The 12 gauge has open choke, and the next gun I get will be a .22 mag and I will scope it and shoot rabbits from a long ways away since when I am hunting them I usually just work the edge of the forests.


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

cool hey coyote how old are u


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I turn 15 middle of september


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

ill turn 12 october


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

What kind of guns do you have?


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

because i get my rounds half off from a friend that owns a gun shop


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

yo coyote, me too! on the 23rd! Happy Birthday!


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

> Our .22 isn't very useful past 20 yards because it has no scope and I can't get the sights in the right spot.


A .22 can accurately take out squirrels 100 yards away, assuming one can sight it in and shoot.


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, the reason you only hear about pellet guns and bows, and whatnot is because mostly squirrel and rabbit hunting is done residentially, and no-one wants to wake up to their neighbors blastin' off his Mossy at five in the morning. Me, I use my pellet gun, but I know plenty of people who use firearms.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

diggity said:


> > Our .22 isn't very useful past 20 yards because it has no scope and I can't get the sights in the right spot.
> 
> 
> A .22 can accurately take out squirrels 100 yards away, assuming one can sight it in and shoot.


I have the rear sight moved as low as I can, it still hits about an inch high. I'd love to watch you hit a pop can at 100 yards without a scope.


----------



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

> I have the rear sight moved as low as I can, it still hits about an inch high. I'd love to watch you hit a pop can at 100 yards without a scope.


please, its time for me to make my kills, season opens tomorrow.... I have the funds to invest in a scope... I have the skill to dial it in... and I don't shoot at "POP" cans....

Don't, please, I am asking you nicely, please do not take it to that level..

I merely commented that on what a .22 can do, it has been known to group at 200 yards...


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I use a 12 or 16 gauge shot sizes 5,6,7's depends on the amout of leaves
still on the tree,s :eyeroll:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

I use a 12 or a 16 with 7 1/2's or 6's :beer:


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

20 ga with 7.5s 22lr for me but most of the time its the pse bow its much more fun and challenging


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

I understand your point and I know that a .22 is that powerfull and accurate, my open sights arent the best and my gun is from 1941 and cannot mount a scope on it. Agree to disagree.


----------

